# Questions/problems with an 85F



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

My -ex wife has a Beretta 85F .380 she bought probably 15-20 years ago and only fired it one time. It had a few problems ejecting or stovepiping- I don't remember which, but I took it to a range Friday to check it out for her and see what was going on with it- and loaded a mag and went to fire it- it had no trigger.. The trigger appeared to set, but wouldn't pull. With or without a magazine. The hammer will drop with the safety- I guess which doubles as a decocker. 
Any suggestions where to start to look with this? 
The other problem that I see with the gun is that the slide spring is SO very stiff that it is very, very difficult to rack the slide... I'm familar with S&W M&P's, used to have a Match Colt .45, nothing like this Beretta... I can't believe it's supposed to be so stiff to rack the slide... any thoughts about that??? 
I'm considering recommending to her to send it to Beretta's warranty station in Alabama... any thoughts as to how expensive repairs might be for something like this? I've never dealt with a repair station.
Thanks in advance for any inputs... 
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like you're having some spring issues at least. I'd contact Beretta and explain the problems and try to get a quote for repair. If it were mine, I'd replace all the springs and check the extractor. I'd suspect a broken trigger spring, or an issue w/ the magazine disconnect, perhaps a trigger bar spring issue as well. I've heard the slide on the 85F may be a little hard to retract, but nothing like you're describing. Likewise, the pistol will not fire with the magazine removed. That being said Beretta no longer makes the 85F, and it is a pricey well made piece for sure, and it should be well worth having the pistol repaired. It should have run like a clock from day one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, considering the current prices on the model 85's, I would send it to the Beretta factory and have it fixed by them. That is a pricey gun to replace.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem could merely be caked and hardened oil that has "glued" the magazine disconnector.
Try using a really good gun solvent—like a "gun scrubber" product—on its inner works, and see if things improve.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The problem could merely be caked and hardened oil that has "glued" the magazine disconnector.
> Try using a really good gun solvent-like a "gun scrubber" product-on its inner works, and see if things improve.


Understanding the quality of the firearm in question and the fact your wife has only shot it once or twice, I may be leaning more towards Steve's observation. Have you field striped the pistol and have you given it a thorough cleaning and lube? Have you thoroughly read the owners manual? You may want to take it to a qualified gunsmith and get a look over, generally they should charge you nothing or a de minimis fee to do so.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, another ditto to cleaning it. 

The Beretta 85F is a fine gun. The slide spring will "soften up" with use. 

If you don't know how to clean it, ask around some, and you'll find someone who can.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the responses, folks! I've had a chance to do a bit of digging around (Thanks, Google!) and have found disassembly instructions, etc... so will take it down and give it a good cleaning and visual inspection and see what I can see. Lots more comfortable with it now that I see how to take it down/reassemble. 
Wes


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

UPDATE!! 
O.K., last night I took the gun apart- and discovered that with the slide off, the trigger works just fine in both single and double action. With the slide on- no go with the trigger. With the slide on, the trigger will not set- and will not acuate a double action pull... just pull with no feeling of catching anything. 
Looking at the slide, the firing pin block- the little silver button under the rear sight right side- seems to be frozen in place. I sprayed some contact cleaner down in there and some lube and tried to get it to move, but it appears to be stuck in the nearly-flush position. 
Looking at the body of the pistol, the only thing that I note is that there is a little silver tab about 1/8" long that's just about under the firing pin block- and is flush with the slide, and doesn't seem to be doing anything. I can reach in and acuate it- move it up and down with a scribe, the spring appears to be o.k. for it, but it seems to do nothing... 
Any further suggestion??? I feel like I'm right on the problem... 
Thanks, Guys-
Wes


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you searched for videos on youtube? I always learn something by searching youtube for the model of gun I'm using. The 84 and 85, I believe, will not operate without a magazine inserted. I would concentrate on the magazine safety/release connection. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

*You are correct...*

You are correct, Turbohonda- it will not operate without a magazine... however, I can insert a magazine (I've tried 2 different ones) into the gun with the slide off- and the trigger works just fine in both single/double action. With the slide on- it will not operate with either mag. As I said, I can tell the firing pin safety catch is locked up... and I suppose I'll have to pull the firing pin to get that out to determine what the problem is there.... just looking for any further guidance... particularly on that little silver tab just about under the safety catch on the slide- on the right side of the frame that I can't figure out its purpose- and doesn't seem to be doing anything. Other than the fact it does move, and its spring is intact.
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Which part are you referring to? Schematic below, perhaps something to do with trigger release lever #56. 0r something to do with part #62 perhaps. Something is perhaps keeping the trigger bar from coming back up, or trigger bar spring issue? I'd inquire about service unless you can figure out which parts and then how to replace them. You may want to take the grips off to see what the trigger bar is doing.

82FS, 83FS Cheetah, 85FS Cheetah | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to this post, my wife was in the hospital. 
The part I'm referring to is the little silver tab right under the striker pin safety button- which pushes up on the button to release the firing pin just before firing- and I have confirmed that it is indeed pushing up just as the trigger is pulled. The striker safety button in the slide is jammed inward, the firing pin will not move... but I don't understand how this would prevent the trigger from operating properly with the slide on. Again, the trigger works correctly with the slide off/magazine inserted- single or double action, does not work without a magazine inserted- but with the slide on- magazine in, the trigger simply doesn't engage. I have looked at the online Midwest parts diagram, and the striker pin safety tab in the receiver isn't numbered... also have a partsbreakdown from a CD-ROM from eBay... I do not have the diagram from Brownells. 
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You see my post right above this one? At the bottom there is a link to a Brownells Schematic. I'd take it to a qualified gunsmith or let Beretta look at it. Either one should be able to determine the issue. When you say jammed inward, locked up, frozen in place, etc...those issues would be best suited for some one qualified to determine the issues in my opinion.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, Denner-
Thanks for your inputs... I really appreciate it. As I said, the gun belongs to my -ex wife- and I'm trying to help her out. She can't afford to send it to Beretta- I spoke to their shop (Midwest Gun Works, in Missouri, and it'll probably run about $150-$175. She just doesn't have that kind of money to shell out, so was hoping I could figure it out. Jacksonville is not a great town for gunsmiths, there is a local part-timer, who's not been to his shop in a couple of weeks- he suffers from muscular distrophy, and is only there when he feels up to it. Ultimately, its her call as to what to do with it. 
Sorry, I didn't realize your previous post had a link- I saw it, but I didn't try clicking on it. The piece I was referring to is pc. 57- it pushes the striker safety up as the trigger is pulled. It is working correctly. 
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Understand, if it were me I'd consider removing the magazine disconnect and spring: parts #62 and #105. Over at the Beretta forum many have accomplished this. I do believe this is where your problem lies. I'm not a fan of magazine disconnects. Only consequence is it will fire with mag removed. You need to take the grips off to get to it, or at least you will be able to see how it works, but I do believe this is the source of the problem.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmmmm... Thanks, Denner- will give it a look-see. Would the pin- pc. 61 also come out- or go back in? It looks like it would just stay in, and the disconnector/spring come off of it- right?
Right now, my neighbor has the gun, he works part time at a local gunshop, and he wanted to see if one of the guys who's pretty knowledgeable with guns could figure out what was wrong. My neighbor has an 84, he's taking it along to compare with the guy at the gunshop.
I'm somewhat comfortable working on pistols, though certainly not a gunsmith. I built a Ruger Charger out of aftermarket parts, did a lot of work on my Ruger MK II- bushing, trigger, mag disconnect removal, etc... and just am working on my S&W M&P Shield, doing sights and the Apex trigger kit. The sights on that gun are a BEAST!
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"problems with an 85f beretta magazine safety release" and this one "Beretta 85 - Removed Mag Disconnect"

Do a google search and you will see pics of what we are talking about and those having issues very similar to yours. I'm thinking the pin #61 comes out as I don't see a reason for it other than for the magazine disconnect. Yes the spring and #62 would be removed as well on the 85F.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Beretta is fixed. The striker pin block/firing pin were frozen up. My neighbor took it to the gunshop where he works, and the guy dunked it in a tank to let it soak for a short time. It went bang. It sat for a couple of hours, then went click instead of bang again. Soaked it for a couple of hours in his tank, gun goes bang. 
Apparently they could actually see rust in the firing pin recess with a strong flashlight. She lives in a rather damp small garage apartment, and probably was kept where there was moisture. Over 10 years with no attention. Denner- thanks to you and everyone else who tried to help me help her.
Gun shot 5 rounds into one ragged 1/2"~3/4" hole at 5 yards now.
Wes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mystery solved. Great diligence on your part and a great neighbor.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since I'm now back among the civilized (photos to follow later), I can comment usefully here:

Now we see a perfect illustration of exactly what is wrong with lawyer-mandated "safety devices."

The blocking device was rusted in place, and it made the gun useless. But the blocking device is not necessary to the function of the mechanism, and is also not necessary to achieve "safety," since the only requisite safety devices are a on/off lever and a working brain. And in many cases, even the on/off lever is unnecessary.

I agree with *denner*: Remove the silly magazine-disconnect "safety" too.


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I agree with *denner*: Remove the silly magazine-disconnect "safety" too.


Well, not my gun, I'll offer to take it out for her (my -ex wife), but it'll be her call. Thanks for the suggestions here!!
Wes


----------

